# Cleaning Headlights



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

I have already searched for this and i don't know if the suggestions will work for my headlights because they say for the tsuru headlights...but i was wanting to know how to get my headlights off to clean them and what to clean them with.

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u dont have to take off the headlights to clean them.........go to like autozone and they have a bottle called blue magic, it works miracles


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

blue magic all the way.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

UM..... Polishing Compound works Wonders on Headlights . I use elcheapo Turtle Wax brand....$1.99 at Napa


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

So blue magic works well for cleaning off the yellow haze?

If so, Ima get some.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *So blue magic works well for cleaning off the yellow haze?
> 
> If so, Ima get some. *


yes, thats what its for, any plastic.....real good stuff


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I still say it doesn't exist I can't find it anywhere LOL


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Rama said:


> *I still say it doesn't exist I can't find it anywhere LOL *


hehe, its a figment(sp?) of your imagination........


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

damn figments are always taunting me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've seen it (and bought it) at pep boys. not sure about the other places.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks guys for your help....One quick question you know for sure that they have it at pep boys.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Their is no guarantee that any place has it. Even if they carry it they can be out of stock. Your best bet is to just give them a call.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i ahve a few before and after pics here of my headlights i cleaned....plus i have a pic of the bottle.......i bought it at auto zone


headlights page 4


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

B14GEE said:


> *i ahve a few before and after pics here of my headlights i cleaned....plus i have a pic of the bottle.......i bought it at auto zone
> 
> 
> headlights page 4 *



Thx for the pics your headlights look great. Do you have to keep cleaning them once you clean them or does it last for a fair amount of time


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hey since everyones talkin about headlight cleaning on the outside,how do you clean it on the inside?my one piece headlights have lost their crystal look.i took them out once and cleaned it by putting hot water and sloshing it all around then throwin the water out and let the lights dry.but no change at all.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I just bought some Blue Magic from Autozone. Good stuff.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *hey since everyones talkin about headlight cleaning on the outside,how do you clean it on the inside?my one piece headlights have lost their crystal look.i took them out once and cleaned it by putting hot water and sloshing it all around then throwin the water out and let the lights dry.but no change at all. *


 the outside is what takes all the damage, you only really need to clean the outside..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, I apply Blue magic every few weeks or so. It should be as regular as washing your car. Ever since I got the crystal headlights, I did this b/c I don't want them to get foggy. You just apply it like any wax and you're done in less than 5 minutes.

It's a cleaner plus a protectant, so you should keep up with it so the damage doesn't get out of hand. It's just like washing your car, you must do it regularly to keep the paint good. If you neglect it for 5 years and then try to wash it to make up for all the neglect, the soap is not going to remove the blemishes that are already engraved into the paint.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

thanks!now all i have to do is see if there is blue magic available here


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I tried to find it today at advanced auto parts, but all I could find was blue magic chrome polish. Then I tried to ask the dude who worked there...he went into this whole thing about the yellow fuzz happens from the inside, and I need to get new headlights, and that if I take my lenses off, I wont be able to get them back on (which is a lie cuz I allready have hehe) but I think im gonna go look at pep boys tonight, hopefuly they have it...my headlights are soooo pee yellow.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah there's really no point cleaning the inside of the headlights, not much gets into there. BTW what about cleaning that little piece of clear plastic that seperates the speedo from the steering wheel? Im not sure what its called, but its what i needed to take off to get to my bezel. I put it on and its dirty as crap, I thought that some glass cleaner should work, but it fuckered it up more.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dont use any chemicals on that, especially not armor all......................that blue magic stuff works on that as well


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

blue magic works great, been using it and telling people about it for years. btw both autozone and pepboys sell it...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hey i cleaned the outside of my headlights and i got minimal change...then i got a a rag,tied it to a stick and just played it around the inside of my headlights,now it looks brand new...i dunno how all that dirt got there...maybe the sealants faulty or sumtin.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I just went and got some Turtle Wax Rubbing compound from wal mart last night for 1.97. It looks like mud in a bucket but I rubbed it all on my headlights and rubbed it off. 2 times and they looked great, all the yellow and fuzz is gone, then I just went back over them with some regular wax, and they look great.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *dont use any chemicals on that, especially not armor all......................that blue magic stuff works on that as well *


Yea i used the Armor All cleaning whipes on it, now there is a bunch of freakin spots that wont come out. It sucks.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

thx guys i found the blue magic stuff and i cleaned my lights and they look great


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *BTW, I apply Blue magic every few weeks or so. It should be as regular as washing your car.. *


THATS WHAT I DO TOO....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I did the same thing with armor all now I have all these damn blurry spots on it and I can't see my dash clearly I wonder if blue magic will take care of that?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Rama said:


> *I did the same thing with armor all now I have all these damn blurry spots on it and I can't see my dash clearly I wonder if blue magic will take care of that? *


It didn't work for me. Maybe you'll have better luck


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

hmm ok how much are those to be replaced?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Bout $45 from the dealership


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can find them at junk yards too.


----------

